# Tulameen Flood 2012



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

You know you're screwed when you're on the news.

Tulameen flooded. We have a cabin here with 3.5ft of water in the basement. We just use it as storage and were always prepared for 2ft of water, but 3.5 was just too much. We arrived Wednesday morning after getting a call from the volunteer fire dept. 
anyways, for us it was a lost cause but we got our washer/dryer out of the basement as well an a small table saw. Everything else should be fine. Water pump, pressurizer, purifier, hot water tank. that stuff will probably need to get replaced once the water goes down. 
Temperatures of +30C and rain caused the snow to melt and plummet into the lake, and over flow the town. the water level raised 4ft within 24 hours. Anyways. Once the water goes back down we'll go up and start cleaning but we have no idea when that will be.

Well water will be contaminated and septic tanks have flooded and some might even break loose. Hopefully that never happens.

Does anybody else on the forum have a place in Tulameen?

CBC.ca Player


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Shitty! I'm sorry you're dealing with this...flooding is incredibly stressful and the cleanup is worse. Hopefully the water levels drop quickly so things dry out. Does the insurance cover anything?

For anyone who lives in or near a flood plain (which is most everyone along the Fraser), it's not a bad idea to put some thought into an evacuation plan or an emergency kit. This is early days, and if we get a warm spell it's entirely possible that the same kind of thing could happen downstream. In 2007 we were living in Maple Ridge, and I remember they actually went door to door to anyone below a certain historical flood level warning them about the potential flood risk if the ***** didn't hold.

My dad remembers the flooding in Hatzic in 1948 when the **** broke. He was a little kid but it really made an impression. 
When the Fraser floods | Earth Sciences


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm on my iPhone so I can only spare the patience for a short update. 

Over the past 48 hours the water has dropped over 18 inches so tomorrow I'm heading back to do some clean up. Technically the basements are suppse to be empty incase of high water. So no, insurance doesnt cover anything but we are only liking into 2000-3500 in damages.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. the flood of 48. my grandparents still own there property on the wrong side of the ****, i seen lost of pics of them having to use a boat to get to there house in 48. i will see if i can find some pics. we were just talking yesterday about how high the river is already. it could be a bad year for flooding. Cheers


----------

